# The Walking Dead season 2 right now!!



## BlackMesa

Anyone else watching? Off to an intense start.


----------



## Lukifer

Was a badass episode!! So glad its back on! Cant wait for next sunday now


----------



## brynotherhino

Sunday night has turned into my favorite night for tv, with this homeland and dexter.


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



I cant believe Carl got shot, and Shane wants to take off on his own. Good riddance though. But from the season preview I dont think he does.


----------



## brynotherhino

That was not at all what i was expecting to happen, and i kinda wish shane would leave to. he causes way to much drama.


----------



## Lukifer

I agree. He is mad Rick is alive more than happy he lived. For being friends he sure doesn't act like it.


----------



## brynotherhino

hopefully he gets eaten or decides to quit being a jacktard.


----------



## Lukifer

I vote he gets bit, so Rick can put a bullet in his skull!!


----------



## brynotherhino

That would make me sooo happy.


----------



## MFB

While the episode was well done and LOOKS good, there sure was a good chunk of plotholes


----------



## Lukifer

Didn't Frank Darabont leave the show this year??


----------



## brutalwizard

i tried to like this show, watched every episode so far.
but the characters are boring, dale and daryl are the only enjoyable characters to me.
the love "triangle" is a weak plot device, and all the women seem really whiny.

plotholes
1. cars filled with dead people not trying to murder people. i mean that many people hung out in the hot Georgia summer, and just let themselves melt to death in there cars on a highway?

2. the horde came from nowhere. i mean the zombies came from the same general direction they drove through earlier, yet they never saw them. dale was atop the rv yet it doesn't spot 70+ of them until a select few get within a couple hundred yards.

3. the screaming of the lady and here stabbing causing the zombie drop to the ground, in the rv doesn't alert others attuned to hearing things so small as small pieces of metal dropping?

4. all zombies all the time assume sounds equal living things, yet they all make noise crashing into things ect.

5. daryl lays a dead body on himself and t-dog without considering the fact they have the possiblity of eating them?

6.t-dogs seemingly severe cut is never tended to, or even questioned as a possible bite?

7. how does a slow moving walker creature catch a squirrel to eat?? i couldnt catch one without some sort of trap if i tried, and i would love to see anyone that could. and it obviously was alive when he got a hold of it, cause they dont eat dead things.

8. never would i ever want to be that close to a male deer/elk. territorial creature's that i am sure would never think twice about mauling me,
SPOILER SPOILER

9. the character that got shot, seems to get it towards vital organs seemingly the liver... it would take immediate surgery from trained specialist doctors with good equipment and conditions to maybe attempt to save a person with such internal bleeding and damage.
but thats not a plothole just yet, until he lives probably in the next episode.

and those are just from this episode


----------



## jymellis

i love this show. and i dont worry about the "mistakes" made by the writers. or "plot holes" as you guys call them

what is pissing me off so far is all the stupid decisions they are making.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ah excellent. Now to wait for it to get here


----------



## Lukifer

I agree things seem out of whack or fishy, like the people in the cars that are dead, but not walkers. They haven't had any trauma to the head it appears, just dead. 

But I try not to read into shows too much that I enjoy. I can't do shit to change it so I just try to ignore things and not let them get in the way of me enjoying the show.


----------



## MFB

brutalwizard said:


> i tried to like this show, watched every episode so far.
> but the characters are boring, dale and daryl are the only enjoyable characters to me.
> the love "triangle" is a weak plot device, and all the women seem really whiny.
> 
> plotholes
> 1. cars filled with dead people not trying to murder people. i mean that many people hung out in the hot Georgia summer, and just let themselves melt to death in there cars on a highway?
> 
> 2. the horde came from nowhere. i mean the zombies came from the same general direction they drove through earlier, yet they never saw them. dale was atop the rv yet it doesn't spot 70+ of them until a select few get within a couple hundred yards.
> 
> 3. the screaming of the lady and here stabbing causing the zombie drop to the ground, in the rv doesn't alert others attuned to hearing things so small as small pieces of metal dropping?
> 
> 4. all zombies all the time assume sounds equal living things, yet they all make noise crashing into things ect.
> 
> 5. daryl lays a dead body on himself and t-dog without considering the fact they have the possiblity of eating them?
> 
> 6.t-dogs seemingly severe cut is never tended to, or even questioned as a possible bite?
> 
> 7. how does a slow moving walker creature catch a squirrel to eat?? i couldnt catch one without some sort of trap if i tried, and i would love to see anyone that could. and it obviously was alive when he got a hold of it, cause they dont eat dead things.
> 
> 8. never would i ever want to be that close to a male deer/elk. territorial creature's that i am sure would never think twice about mauling me,
> SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> 9. the character that got shot, seems to get it towards vital organs seemingly the liver... it would take immediate surgery from trained specialist doctors with good equipment and conditions to maybe attempt to save a person with such internal bleeding and damage.
> but thats not a plothole just yet, until he lives probably in the next episode.
> 
> and those are just from this episode



Not to mention why did the little girl run so far straight ahead and not think to circle around? 

The cut on the arm seems like horseshit since he just walked over to it and it was like BAM! Giant ass cut on your arm, enjoy bleeding out. Nor did any Walkers show up at the church despite the loud ass bells that were going off.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah they were like, we better be quiet and use the axes. Don't worry about the loud ass bells. 

I don't like that they acted like all those axes and machetes sucked. That's an awesome zombie weapon. Never runs out of ammo and is quiet! O well.


----------



## Lukifer

Double post....


----------



## TheDivineWing22

MFB said:


> Not to mention why did the little girl run so far straight ahead and not think to circle around?




I'm guessing because she is a little girl being chased by the undead, probably didn't have the presence of mind to do that.


----------



## MFB

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm guessing because she is a little girl being chased by the undead, probably didn't have the presence of mind to do that.





Whenever I played tag or anything as a kid, I would use any kind of obstacle in my way to gain the upperhand. She had a BUNCH of cars to weave around AND stay in the vicinity of her mom, yet bolted straight into the fucking woods and kept going.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Did you play tag with flesh eating zombies?


----------



## Lukifer

MFB said:


> Whenever I played tag or anything as a kid, I would use any kind of obstacle in my way to gain the upperhand. She had a BUNCH of cars to weave around AND stay in the vicinity of her mom, yet bolted straight into the fucking woods and kept going.



I got your back on this one. Why run from the people that have guns and can protect you. Instead run off alone and get lost. Then just keep running, and running. Then don't do what Rick tells you and run off again in some random direction. Fuck the highway, my family is up there I don't want to go to them!!!


----------



## Electric Wizard

I think the people in the cars died because they were trapped inside by the zombie horde. A lot of the bodies they showed looked really emaciated like they died from starvation or dehydration. Or maybe that's the effect of decaying, I dunno.


I agree though, the characters are lacking. Dale's the man and is by far the best acted. They've kept that character the closest to the comics. Speaking of the comics, I highly recommend them. I'm not much of a comic guy, but one of my roommates in college had them and I polished them off in a day. They're totally engrossing and the story is better than AMC's show.


----------



## The Munk

Lukifer said:


> But I try not to read into shows too much that I enjoy. I can't do shit to change it so I just try to ignore things and not let them get in the way of me enjoying the show.




Agreed. It's supposed to be entertaining. Those wanting reality, should try Afghanistan.


----------



## Mexi

yeah, people that are expecting "reality" from a zombie apocalypse show should look elsewhere

but yeah, great season premiere


----------



## Lukifer

Mexi said:


> yeah, people that are expecting "reality" from a zombie apocalypse show should look elsewhere
> 
> but yeah, great season premiere



Thats like when I talk to people about Sons of Anarchy. All in all its still Hollywood and is made to be entertaining.


----------



## brynotherhino

Somebody needs to make a "reality" show about zombies, that basically follows max brooks zombie survival guide/world war z. 

And does anybody else get really excited about the thought of a zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Lukifer

I know I will be prepared of a Zombie apocalypse happens!!! I have guns, swords, blunt objects, and military training!!!


----------



## brynotherhino

I dont have military training, but i do have a good bit of redneck in me haha!


----------



## Lukifer

I would take you on my team anyday!!! Daryl Dixon is one of the best people in The Walking Dead group!!


----------



## brynotherhino

Heck yeah! and i gots guns.


----------



## MFB

That's the problem with TWD right now, is that even though it's being poorly done, there's ZERO competition for it as there's no other shows about a zombie apocalypse out there. We do have shows with zombies, called "reality TV" but no zombie apocalypse ones unfortunately.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

MFB said:


> That's the problem with TWD right now, is that even though it's being poorly done, there's ZERO competition for it as there's no other shows about a zombie apocalypse out there. We do have shows with zombies, called "reality TV" but no zombie apocalypse ones unfortunately.



Dude, you keep gunning for this show. Every comment you make here or at mg is bitching about it. Your pretty much the only one that thinks it's being poorly done. I don't get it, but still, it'S totally not being poorly done. It's fucking awesome.


----------



## MFB

It LOOKS pretty, but in terms of writing, it's fucking awful

EDIT : I mean, just look at the giant list of plotholes that someone was curious about I made on MG and tell me with all that in ONE hour, it's not like "Wow?" Maybe it's cause I come from an art background and have dabbled in the making of films/shows so when I see this and compare it to stuff I'm done, I'm like "You have a big budget, the guy who WROTE the comic working on it, and this is the final product? "


----------



## Electric Wizard

brynotherhino said:


> Somebody needs to make a "reality" show about zombies, that basically follows max brooks zombie survival guide/world war z.


Well, Brad Pitt's busy making the World War Z movie right now.


MFB said:


> It LOOKS pretty, but in terms of writing, it's fucking awful
> 
> EDIT : I mean, just look at the giant list of plotholes that someone was curious about I made on MG and tell me with all that in ONE hour, it's not like "Wow?"


Hey now, it took 90 minutes to rack up all those plot holes. But seriously the end product is a bit lacking considering Kirkman is on board. They have a big budget but it still seems like they bit off more than they could chew. The makeup is incredible and puts movies to shame, but they seem to have spent all the money on that. One thing that bugs me is how tight all the shots are. I wish they had money for bigger sets and/or digitally editing the backgrounds. Seems like that's holding the story back too, since they have to pick and choose where they're going to shoot.


----------



## XEN

Plot holes and all this has to be one of the most ambitious TV projects in a very long time.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

MFB said:


> It LOOKS pretty, but in terms of writing, it's fucking awful
> 
> EDIT : I mean, just look at the giant list of plotholes that someone was curious about I made on MG and tell me with all that in ONE hour, it's not like "Wow?" Maybe it's cause I come from an art background and have dabbled in the making of films/shows so when I see this and compare it to stuff I'm done, I'm like "You have a big budget, the guy who WROTE the comic working on it, and this is the final product? "



a couple of those "plot holes' are valid at best. theres this thing called real life. if everything happend how it was supposed to, nothing bad would ever happen. But life doesnt work like that.

A few are valid, but your really straining to find something wrong. Its a show about zombies for petes sake. Just enjoy it instead of looking to analize reality with a microscope on a zombie television show.

You want a plot hole?? Zombies arnt real. So you might as well just not watch the show ever if plotholes bother you


----------



## The Munk

Electric Wizard said:


> One thing that bugs me is how tight all the shots are. I wish they had money for bigger sets and/or digitally editing the backgrounds. Seems like that's holding the story back too, since they have to pick and choose where they're going to shoot.





Half the scenes are out doors. How much bigger can the set get?


----------



## vampiregenocide

MFB said:


> It LOOKS pretty, but in terms of writing, it's fucking awful
> 
> EDIT : I mean, just look at the giant list of plotholes that someone was curious about I made on MG and tell me with all that in ONE hour, it's not like "Wow?" Maybe it's cause I come from an art background and have dabbled in the making of films/shows so when I see this and compare it to stuff I'm done, I'm like "You have a big budget, the guy who WROTE the comic working on it, and this is the final product? "



Have you read the comics? Imo they're fucking awful.  Pacing issues like crazy, poor character development etc. The show is beautifully shot and one of the few zombie films/series where the people have actually been _characters_. It's good to see a zombie series where the people aren't just fodder and there is actual drama. I loved the first series, had no issues with it.


----------



## MFB

I haven't read the comics and don't plan on it  I'm too busy with the DC reboot anyways.


----------



## Electric Wizard

The Munk said:


> Half the scenes are out doors. How much bigger can the set get?


They're outdoors, and yet you don't see much. The scenes are shot very tight on the actors and they never pan much to show the surroundings. The latest episode for instance, you never get a good open shot down the highway. Everything is shot strategically to block out the surroundings, either they're in front of the camper, under a car, or in the woods. They also rely on a lot of shots with the camera above the actors looking down, again to avoid showing the horizon.

What I'm saying is that it's hard for them to find big enough spaces that look abandoned and it shows in the cinematography. I have a hard time looking past the camera tricks and I'm not left with the sense of the characters being in this vast and desolate environment.


----------



## Black_Sheep

jymellis said:


> i love this show. and i dont worry about the "mistakes" made by the writers. or "plot holes" as you guys call them
> 
> what is pissing me off so far is all the stupid decisions they are making.



I agree. 

But i did love the first ep. and can't wait for the next one 


By "stupid decicions" do you mean the decisions of the characters in the show, or the writers?


----------



## jordanky

I watched the entire first season and I just can't get into this show at all. Even after watching the season two premiere, I still can't mesh with it at all. Just not for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Black_Sheep said:


> By "stupid decicions" do you mean the decisions of the characters in the show, or the writers?



If he's referring to the characters, then that's a natural part of zombie films and whatnot.  Countless times I've shouted 'shut up bitch' and 'don't run off you silly twat' when watching things with zombies in. There are always characters who are obviously going to die because they're stupid.


----------



## zappatton2

To address some earlier comments, anybody looking for a convergence of reality TV and zombie apocalypse should check out the British mini-series Dead Set.


----------



## vampiregenocide

zappatton2 said:


> To address some earlier comments, anybody looking for a convergence of reality TV and zombie apocalypse should check out the British mini-series Dead Set.



I loved that series.  Maybe more so than Walking Dead.


----------



## Spinedriver

For those that may not have heard, Fox is planning on turning the movie Zombieland into a weekly series. That's the reason why they had the "Kill Of The Week" scene in the movie, it was originally developed to be a series but no one wanted to touch it. Zombieland, (if done right) has a LOT of potential because it has a great humor aspect to it, where TWD is very dramatic/serious.

It may not be 100% confirmed yet but it's certainly something to look out for.


----------



## Mexi

damn that ending!


----------



## ghostred7

I think my favorite zombie (friend of mine IRL, Mike Koske) finally gets nailed in EP03...haven't seen it yet...but I know he didn't make it beyond 4 eps....one of which may be the Webisode (#6).


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Mexi said:


> damn that ending!



for last nights?

i had a feeling that was coming when they left
makes me hate him even more,


----------



## ghostred7

Ya...Shane is a tool, completely.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah shane needs to eat a bullet by the gun of Rick!!


----------



## thedarkoceans

i love it.right now in italy,fucking great.the ending for the 1st episode was really mad.


----------



## thedarkoceans

and now,me and my bro would like to kill a lot of zombies.after reading books (check out Manel Loureiro),playing games (dead island),and films,we are ready to slay zombies.


----------



## Guitarmiester

At this point, I'm not sure what to think of Shane. I was a fan of him throughout most of season one, especially when he beat the shit out of the wife-beater. For Sunday's episode, I can't figure out if he did what he did for Carl and himself, just Carl, or just himself. The extent of his ankle/leg injury was never acknowledged, but it still didn't seem necessary to put himself before the other guy when he was genuinely sorry for shooting Carl and even offered to get the necessary supplies. 

The lost girl has already gotten old and really annoying. I really hope they don't drag another 2-4 episodes out over her. At least, the mom hasn't been nearly as annoying as she originally was.


----------



## Lukifer

Guitarmiester said:


> At this point, I'm not sure what to think of Shane. I was a fan of him throughout most of season one, especially when he beat the shit out of the wife-beater. For Sunday's episode, I can't figure out if he did what he did for Carl and himself, just Carl, or just himself. The extent of his ankle/leg injury was never acknowledged, but it still didn't seem necessary to put himself before the other guy when he was genuinely sorry for shooting Carl and even offered to get the necessary supplies.
> 
> The lost girl has already gotten old and really annoying. I really hope they don't drag another 2-4 episodes out over her. At least, the mom hasn't been nearly as annoying as she originally was.



Totally agree about the girl and mom. I was hoping the mom would run off and never come back. Got so damn sick of hearing she's only 12. Ahhhhh she is only 12. The shane deal, I never really liked him because I hate shady dishonest people. Like in real life I hate people like that, so he can go and get bit for all I care. He can't be trusted that's for sure.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I am glad Shane hasn't made a big ordeal out of deciding whether or not to leave. The preview for the upcoming episode did show him giving questioning Carl's mom, again. If he leaves, he better take that little girl's mom with him.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lukifer said:


> Yeah shane needs to eat a bullet by the gun of Rick!!





Spoiler



In the comic, he doesn't last nearly as long as he has in the series.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^that and they're not plotting the series nearly as close to the comic as season one was, and that wasnt too close either


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah, they've taken a lot of artistic liberty with the series which is good because let's face it, if you knew what was going to happen it wouldn't be as good. Like I said earlier, I thought the comics I read (I have the first two graphic novels) while great in their own right, weren't brilliantly written and the series definitely improves on them.


----------



## Lukifer

Good, he just gets under my skin!


----------



## Black_Sheep

I have been slightly disapointed by the last two episodes. The season opener was great, but from there it has been a slow downhill. However i still love this show.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Season 2 dulling out was a given when the same thing happened in Season 1.


----------



## Lukifer

Im feeling the same way about this season. Especially the last episode. It just seemed like it stood still and just was pretty dull. Sure all that crap happened with Shane, but other than that, it was talk.


----------



## Spinedriver

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah, they've taken a lot of artistic liberty with the series which is good because let's face it, if you knew what was going to happen it wouldn't be as good. Like I said earlier, I thought the comics I read (I have the first two graphic novels) while great in their own right, weren't brilliantly written and the series definitely improves on them.




There's a special edition of the 1st season out that has commentary tracks from Kirkman as well as some mini-docs covering the making of the episodes and converting the books to the script. He explained that changes were indeed made to the tv version so that even the fans of the comic series would get a few surprises here & there. Another reason for the show looking "cheap" is because they lost a good chunk of their budget to pay for the next season of Mad Men. The good news is that it's Mad Men's last season, so there's a possibility that they may get that part of the budget back and maybe they can get an extra writer or 2 and/or 'wider' shots..


----------



## vampiregenocide

I thought this series looked okay so far. The zombie makeup is some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Lukifer

I really hope Sundays episode steps it up a notch and moves the story along.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ +1

Looking forward to it...


----------



## jaredowty

Spinedriver said:


> Another reason for the show looking "cheap" is because they lost a good chunk of their budget to pay for the next season of Mad Men. The good news is that it's Mad Men's last season, so there's a possibility that they may get that part of the budget back and maybe they can get an extra writer or 2 and/or 'wider' shots..



Oh, fucking Mad Men...easily the most overrated series on television, so terrible. It better not hinder Breaking Bad's budget (which also has a final season next year). Guess the MM producers need even MORE money for the lavish costumes/set-designs that play as a backdrop to the lame, glorified soap opera that the show really is.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

so far season 2 has just been grinding on, at a really slow tempo

i know they're going to find sophia, you can just tell

the thing they've kinda detracted from in the first season is the constant sense of danger, and imminent sense of loss and death

there's more development to the story, but you need to have the intense survival atmosphere that the first one had, not in full, but as a compelling force for sure.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Finally got around to watching Sunday's episode and wasn't all that surprised. It was another dull episode that really didn't do anything for the storyline. I can only imagine how long, drawn-out, and annoying the pregnancy test results are going to make the rest of the season.


----------



## Animus

Spoiler



Things will pick up when they get to the prison.


----------



## Murdstone

I'm really hoping they introduce Michonne into the series. That has the potential to be awesome. It's unfortunate there's no Tyrone, though.


----------



## adrock

ShadowFactoryX said:


> so far season 2 has just been grinding on, at a really slow tempo
> 
> i know they're going to find sophia, you can just tell
> 
> the thing they've kinda detracted from in the first season is the constant sense of danger, and imminent sense of loss and death
> 
> there's more development to the story, but you need to have the intense survival atmosphere that the first one had, not in full, but as a compelling force for sure.


i feel ya man, it definitely feels dragging at times. i think that because the first season was only six episodes, they kept the momentum up to keep the audience captivated for that "short" time. now the second season has 13 episodes, so maybe they're taking more time for character development. i have a feeling that after a few more episodes, and they eventually leave hershel's farm, things will pick back up to the way it was in the first season. 

i will say that i'm still on the edge of my seat for the new season, just waiting for something to happen. i think they might even be using this to build a false sense of safety, "maybe things aren't so bad", only to throw them back into the "real world/zombie apocalypse" when they leave hershel's farm.

and i hear ya on the sophia thing, but i honestly think they aren't going to find her. i think they're building that sense of hope, only to rip it away at some point... at least that's what i'm hoping 

and. I FUCKING LOVE THIS SHOW!!


----------



## The Munk

Guitarmiester said:


> Finally got around to watching Sunday's episode and wasn't all that surprised. It was another dull episode that really didn't do anything for the storyline. I can only imagine how long, drawn-out, and annoying the pregnancy test results are going to make the rest of the season.




I did get a chuckle out of the pregnancy test kit. Of all the supplies to round up,... that? Like it will change the outcome any.


----------



## Animus

Murdstone said:


> I'm really hoping they introduce Michonne into the series. That has the potential to be awesome. It's unfortunate there's no Tyrone, though.




i can't remember for sure but I don't think Tyrone had been introduced in the comics this early.


----------



## ScottyB724

Mearl's back judging by the preview for next week's episode that shows him in it.

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Murdstone

Tyreese was introduced before they met up with Hershel. 
Didn't mean to call him Tyrone earlier 

As for Merle I think it could be a hallucination or flashback from Daryl. I don't think they'd reveal something that big in a preview.


----------



## Animus

Murdstone said:


> Tyreese was introduced before they met up with Hershel.
> Didn't mean to call him Tyrone earlier
> 
> As for Merle I think it could be a hallucination or flashback from Daryl. I don't think they'd reveal something that big in a preview.




Yeah I get confused with all the characters in the comic. Further complicated as sometimes they didn't draw them all that well and they look generic.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Sunday's episode was alright, slow as usual. They really are going to drag the missing girl thing out this entire season. It's something that could have been covered in one, maybe two, episodes and not the entire season. At least there's some comedy with the asian guy becoming full of himself. 

Sitting on porch air strumming a guitar while staring at the wall, girl comes outside, and _"You know, we still have 11 condoms?" _Her reply was pretty funny, too, _"That's 11 minutes of my life I'll never get back."_


----------



## Lukifer

I missed the past 2 weeks and I'm not real sad. The first season I thought was great, this one just isn't drawing me in. Not making me want to come back and watch it again.


----------



## Guitarmiester

You're not missing a whole lot. That'd be two more weeks of searching for the little girl and not a whole lot else going on. 

The one thing I am interested to find out about in Sunday's episode is why they've been hiding walkers in the hayloft? My only guess is that they're family members that they couldn't cope with killing once they turned.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Guitarmiester said:


> You're not missing a whole lot. That'd be two more weeks of searching for the little girl and not a whole lot else going on.
> 
> The one thing I am interested to find out about in Sunday's episode is why they've been hiding walkers in the hayloft? My only guess is that they're family members that they couldn't cope with killing once they turned.





Spoiler



That's it, or at least that's the reason in the comics. They couldn't kill any of the undead, so they just rounded them up in the barn. Eventually, everyone finds out and the barn gets opened and hell breaks loose.


----------



## soundgardener75

Guitarmiester said:


> You're not missing a whole lot. That'd be two more weeks of searching for the little girl and not a whole lot else going on.
> 
> The one thing I am interested to find out about in Sunday's episode is why they've been hiding walkers in the hayloft? My only guess is that they're family members that they couldn't cope with killing once they turned.



Exactly what I'm thinking of as well!


----------



## Cadavuh

I agree with the sentiment that they are dragging this missing girl situation on for far too long. I sincerely hope something exciting happens with the hayloft in this weekends episode.


----------



## Animus

Don't fret. I have a feeling this little girl will meet a untimely end...or would that be beginning in the next episode.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Lots of revelations for various people but a very abrupt ending I thought......I might be accused of having a low attention span but whilst I do appreciate character-driven episodes some good old-fashioned Zombie Whuppin' would sit well with me right now...

Then again it's obvious matters are coming to a head


----------



## highlordmugfug

They need to have some more action packed episodes, stop drawing out the little girl scenario, and have everyone find out, and do some silly shit with the barn full of walkers.


----------



## ShadyDavey

highlordmugfug said:


> They need to have some more action packed episodes, stop drawing out the little girl scenario, and have everyone find out, and do some silly shit with the barn full of walkers.



Amen! Also Zombie Horses.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

how did anyone not like last weeks??? darrel is the most badass character on the show. i love the guy. hes also not in the comics so hes a wild card and that makes it even more interesting to me.
the guy gets bucked off a horse,falls down a mountain 2 times, stabs an arrow through himself, bashes in a walkers skull, pulls said arrow out of himself to use, makes an ear necklace, eats a raw squirrel, then climbs a fucking mountain and walks back to camp.
sounds pretty badass to me


----------



## ShadyDavey

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how did anyone not like last weeks??? darrel is the most badass character on the show. i love the guy. hes also not in the comics so hes a wild card and that makes it even more interesting to me.
> the guy gets bucked off a horse,falls down a mountain 2 times, stabs an arrow through himself, bashes in a walkers skull, pulls said arrow out of himself to use, makes an ear necklace, eats a raw squirrel, then climbs a fucking mountain and walks back to camp.
> sounds pretty badass to me





Was a good episode - while I didn't say I disliked it (being of course a small oasis of tension and bad-assery in what is times an over-sentimental desert) and indeed do like him as a character we need MOAR of that and I perhaps overlooked it in a tirade against other, less interesting plot arcs.


Perhaps the longer season is throwing the pacing off slightly


----------



## Murdstone

Sophia's little crisis almost feels necessary to me. It's clear they want to make this half of the season only up to the hayloft/leaving Herschel's, so without a little drama the episodes would literally be people just sitting around a farm. Obviously the writers are taking a more character-based approach to the show rather than just mindless zombie killing. The sooner people realize that this isn't a constant blood and guts show, the better it will get.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Murdstone said:


> Sophia's little crisis almost feels necessary to me. It's clear they want to make this half of the season only up to the hayloft/leaving Herschel's, so without a little drama the episodes would literally be people just sitting around a farm. Obviously the writers are taking a more character-based approach to the show rather than just mindless zombie killing. The sooner people realize that this isn't a constant blood and guts show, the better it will get.



Realisation is one thing which dawned a couple of episodes in.

To everyone's taste? Evidently not but a short qualifier from my p.o.v at least:

That approach clearly isn't something which is enjoyed by all the fans (notice I didn't use the term "majority" either) or the plethora of comments on the subject would be rather more appreciative. People are clearly intelligent enough to have noticed that viscera isn't such an omnipresent feature but there's a fine balance between characterisation and splatter and as soon as you mention a dividing line then you're equally polarising opinion.

Suffice to say it's hugely enjoyable nonetheless and I wouldn't want for it to devolve into the sort of gore festival of the sort that bad zombie media propagates - I just find the whole "Sophia" plot arc to be drawn out almost unbearably regardless of the ultimate denouement 

Or to put it another way it is one of two T.V shows I _ever_ bother to watch and it takes all sorts to fill a demographic


----------



## Guitarmiester

Sunday's episode was alright. They covered a lot of ground, didn't waste even more time with the stupid little girl, and the pregnancy was revealed fairly quickly instead of dragging it out with the old deny, deny, deny... 

I'm still waiting for Darrel and/or Shane to snap and attempt to take charge. Dale's been getting to be really annoying with his butting into everyone's business as if he knows best because he's the _old_ guy. I'm still in the middle with Andrea. Her whiny, rebel attitude has been just as annoying as dragging out the missing little girl situation. It was about time she did the dirty with Shane. Thought that would have happened sooner.


----------



## soundgardener75

Guitarmiester said:


> Sunday's episode was alright. They covered a lot of ground, didn't waste even more time with the stupid little girl, and the pregnancy was revealed fairly quickly instead of dragging it out with the old deny, deny, deny...
> 
> I'm still waiting for Darrel and/or Shane to snap and attempt to take charge. Dale's been getting to be really annoying with his butting into everyone's business as if he knows best because he's the _old_ guy. I'm still in the middle with Andrea. Her whiny, rebel attitude has been just as annoying as dragging out the missing little girl situation. It was about time she did the dirty with Shane. Thought that would have happened sooner.



I thought Andrea was gonna get it on with Daryl. I really hope Carol's not gonna pitch his tent, it's just so obvious...


----------



## Cadavuh

Holy shit, I cannot stand Dale. Also, the actress that plays Maggie has some serious potential to be a perfect 10.


----------



## Murdstone

For those who haven't seen it already and enjoy spoilers as I do:

Major spoilers for Episode 7, 'Pretty Much Dead Already'
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ukV4KThrCJ4/Tsyb8P_RwzI/AAAAAAAA53o/xQmg-UaoltU/s1600/1321544674889.jpg


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Cadavuh said:


> Holy shit, I cannot stand Dale. Also, the actress that plays Maggie has some serious potential to be a perfect 10.


 
Dale's a bitch but somebody has to equal out Shane's testosterone-driven retardedness. as Chris Hardwick said, Shane's just crapping in EVERYONE'S punchbowl haha. and to Maggie, . easily the eye-candy draw of the show.


----------



## MFB

Might I ask WHY they're splitting this season up into two mini-seasons? That to me seems like the stupidest thing in the world to do.

EDIT : and no, this isn't trolling as anyone who's read the thread knows I wasn't thrilled with episode one, I would've said the same thing if Sons of Anarchy did it, or Breaking Bad, etc...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

lots of shows do that. yeah i want my fix too, but they had a hell of a time getting things done after fireing the entire staff last season, probably dont have the entire second season filmed or even written right now.


----------



## Cadavuh

I just watched the latest episode. Man, was it a good one. Probably the best episode in the series to date.




glassmoon0fo said:


> Dale's a bitch but somebody has to equal out Shane's testosterone-driven retardedness. as Chris Hardwick said, Shane's just crapping in EVERYONE'S punchbowl haha.



I find Shane to be the most reasonable man in the group, if it weren't for Hershel that is. Dale has some great dialogue with Shane in episode 7 that really explains his character quite well.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Shane's definately reasonable, and I've agreed with most of the things he's done (if not all) but there's such a thing as tact, and his lack thereof makes him a hard character to like. Dale on the other hand, is all tact and no balls. He had balls in the comic, I guess that's why I resent the show character. 

Overall though, the show is really surprising me in a good way


----------



## Mexi

MFB said:


> Might I ask WHY they're splitting this season up into two mini-seasons? That to me seems like the stupidest thing in the world to do.
> 
> EDIT : and no, this isn't trolling as anyone who's read the thread knows I wasn't thrilled with episode one, I would've said the same thing if Sons of Anarchy did it, or Breaking Bad, etc...




they're probably taking a break for December/January to maximize viewership in the new year


----------



## Black_Sheep

Great episode at last!  ...And incredibly brutal as well. Glad to see things finally happening. Can't wait to see where it will go from here!


----------



## Guitarmiester

It's about time! The bitching stopped and people started to take action. It will be very interesting to see how the rest of the season plays out. I never expected to see the girl stumble out of that barn. All of this time they've known she was in there.


----------



## Gamma362

Watched the new episode last night, fucking intense. I hope the kill off shane, guy is going bat shit insane. I also hope that daryl doesn't die, he is by far my favorite character in the show.


----------



## GazPots

Epic episode and epic ending.



BOOM HEADSHOT indeed.


----------



## Guitarmiester

The character shifts have been refreshing. Dale went from being tolerable to straight up stupid. I was expecting Shane to flip and, at least, take a swing at him in the woods. Glenn started off strong, took up space for a while, and has been the center of attention for the past few episodes. Andrea's not nearly as whiny now that they let her handle a gun. T-Dog is the token black guy who's just there, as always. Daryl has really picked up. With the visuals of his brother and somehow hearing the real stories, I think he's going to do something out of the ordinary soon.


----------



## adrock

i'm just glad SOMETHING fucking happened. i was a HUGE fan of the first season. there has been a little excitement here and there, but this season has been mostly drama so far. they needed to move on "days" ago. the name of the next episode, "Nebraska", is very reassuring, in the sense that at least we know they're moving on from Hershel's farm.

and i hate Shane for the most part, but he's speaking some straight _truth_ in the clip for the next episode. this is the zombie apocalypse, you gotta move on man! - The Walking Dead - The Walking Dead Sneak Peek: Episode 208, Nebraska &#8211; AMC


----------



## Guitarmiester

The rest of the season doesn't continue until February? Lame.


----------



## adrock

yeah. two month break = super fucking lame


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

the two month break sucks

the final episode was incredibly awesome though
i hate shane even more, i cant believe some of you think he's reasonable

daryl is my favorite character by far,
in the first season he seemed like a pissed off hillbilly, now he's really stood out as an all around good person

dale, can get a bit imposing at times, but i can see where they're aiming his character's disposition
and its about time someone called out shane

it was so awesome when the girl came out of the barn

i honestly thought they were going to find her alive and well


----------



## Guitarmiester

Shane is an easy target. For a situation like that, a lot of people would begin to see the world as survival of the fittest. Your morals lean toward helping others, while reality sets in and your taking risks to help the weak. 

Even the old guy had no plans of allowing the group to stay at the house. His obligation was to help Carl and then send them on their way once he was better. Sending them back into no man's land is worse than Shane's reasoning behind things.


----------



## emperor_black

adrock said:


> yeah. two month break = super fucking lame



+1
This is a big chance they're taking. There are so many interesting shows out there that people might just lose the intensity that's been building up so far.

that said, I never guessed the girl might be in there. All this time, we were thinking it was just the doc's family in the the barn, but they never showed us they've been gathering the walkers as well. totally believable the girl was in there. Super suspense build-up.


----------



## Decipher

Ugh.... gotta wait 'til February: 

I also thought this season kinda drug a little. Carl getting shot in the beginning was pretty unexpected IMO. And Daryl's character REALLY got alot more interesting.... I'm liking his character a lot. And the episode with his brother flashing in is just leading up to something......

The 'final' episode of the year was fan-fucking-tastic. I honestly was shocked to see the girl walk out of the barn.... Really thought they'd find her at some point as a walker but not like that. And for Rick to step up and take her down was a fantastic moment.


----------



## Guitarmiester

Seasons continues tonight!


----------



## VILARIKA

Guitarmiester said:


> Seasons continues tonight!



I so excite. Very excite.






.


----------



## mountainjam

Im slightly confused. First off, never heard of this show until yesterday, I happened to catch the entire season 1 marathon. Very cool show! But I was under the impression season 2 premiered tonight? Amc kept advertising for tonights premier episode. Did I just miss something?


----------



## VILARIKA

mountainjam said:


> Im slightly confused. First off, never heard of this show until yesterday, I happened to catch the entire season 1 marathon. Very cool show! But I was under the impression season 2 premiered tonight? Amc kept advertising for tonights premier episode. Did I just miss something?



It's halfway thru Season 2 right now. The show is returning from it's break that started in...December? So Season 2 is continuing tonight


----------



## mountainjam

VILARIKA said:


> It's halfway thru Season 2 right now. The show is returning from it's break that started in...December? So Season 2 is continuing tonight



Well damn...Im going to be completely out of the loop now unless they air season 2 today before the premier.


----------



## Prydogga

I do really like the show, and I find myself a little lost without this and Breaking Bad. 

BUT, does anyone else get the feeling that if you removed the zombies, this would just be a boring soap opera? I'm a little tired of the stuff they're dealing with right now outside of Shane and other characters actual interesting sub-plots.


----------



## VILARIKA

mountainjam said:


> Well damn...Im going to be completely out of the loop now unless they air season 2 today before the premier.



I'm sure they will. It makes sense to do it since they put so much promotion behind the return of the season, they will probably lure in people that haven't even seen the first episodes of the second season. Also, people might want a refresher from what happened in the earlier episodes.



Prydogga said:


> I do really like the show, and I find myself a little lost without this and Breaking Bad.
> 
> BUT, does anyone else get the feeling that if you removed the zombies, this would just be a boring soap opera? I'm a little tired of the stuff they're dealing with right now outside of Shane and other characters actual interesting sub-plots.



Well, It's not easy to find shows that have unique story lines. Pretty much everything these days is the same old story, just a slightly different twist to them. I can see it being a boring soap opera if that's what I wanted to focus on during the show, but I try not to think about those things while I watch it. I just try to enjoy it for what it's worth, instead of nitpicking it's issues.

What I did like was, the asian kid got the nookie.


----------



## mountainjam

Looks like season 2 starts in 10 minutes. Already wasted saturday for this show, now its time to waste my sunday as well


----------



## VILARIKA

mountainjam said:


> Looks like season 2 starts in 10 minutes. Already wasted saturday for this show, now its time to waste my sunday as well



Enjoy it! Every episode ending kept me on my toes


----------



## Spinedriver

Prydogga said:


> I do really like the show, and I find myself a little lost without this and Breaking Bad.
> 
> BUT, does anyone else get the feeling that if you removed the zombies, this would just be a boring soap opera? I'm a little tired of the stuff they're dealing with right now outside of Shane and other characters actual interesting sub-plots.



I don't know if you've read the comics or not but they're loosely following plotlines taken from there. The point they're trying to make with the books/series isn't so much about people battling zombies but more about how they deal with the aftermath. Every movie done about zombies/infections deals with a group of people trying to either 1.) survive an onslaught or 2.) Journey from point A to point B. What about what happens after that ?

It's the aftermath that TWD is all about. What happens when supplies like batteries, canned food, etc.. start to run out ? Eventually, you have to rebuild. Presently, they're just trying to deal with losing everything they once knew. Eventually, they'll be dealing with trying to grow their own food and rebuilding a functioning society, in addition to fighting off zombies and potential raiders/nomads.


----------



## emperor_black

yeah. There are many shows based on that concept. Like 'The Colony' for example.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I got pissed after Shane didn't die in the first season  I mean he dies in the first book " Days gone bye". 

That is the only thing I don't like about the show.


----------



## ridealot100

As much as I dug most of the show, the little relationships kind of got in the way of things.

That and looking for the girl for so long reminded of how the old Dragonball Z episodes used to drag out events. Less drama. More awesome plz. 

It is an incredible show to veg out to though. Love it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

thoughts on last weeks show?

i really was surprised at what happened at the bar
but hey, what do you expect from people who are from philly?


----------



## VILARIKA

ShadowFactoryX said:


> thoughts on last weeks show?
> 
> i really was surprised at what happened at the bar
> but hey, what do you expect from people who are from philly?



As soon as I saw the guys face, I knew he was bad news. As for Lori, she went straight retard in this episode...


----------



## Guitarmiester

I knew something was going to go down at the bar. Rick has been trying to suck up to the old guy. Now that Lori is prego and they don't want to venture off on their own again, him doing something out of the blue like that to show loyalty to the old guy wasn't all that surprising. 

Dale has been incredibly annoying in the past few episodes. I'm hoping he dies/kills off very soon.


----------



## GazPots

Quite enjoyed the bar scene. Quite tense, but i had a feeling someone


Spoiler



was getting shot.


----------



## Spinedriver

I know one of the major complaints is the lack of 'action' but when you have to consider that their entire way of life has just disintegrated. If the writers had them trying to cope with that on top of constant zombie attacks, it'd be 6 months before everyone was either killed by a zombie or they committed suicide just to put an end to it. It's not a movie where the events take place over a few days, this series is (probably) going to stretch out over years. If everywhere they went, they encounter zombies, what would be the point ? 

The whole point of the show (so far) is about the power struggle between Rick & Shane to see how the group goes about rebuilding. They aren't 'zombie hunters' with an endless supply of food, fuel & ammo. The writers are trying to keep it somewhat 'realistic' despite the fact that the dead have risen.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Spinedriver said:


> I know one of the major complaints is the lack of 'action' but when you have to consider that their entire way of life has just disintegrated. If the writers had them trying to cope with that on top of constant zombie attacks, it'd be 6 months before everyone was either killed by a zombie or they committed suicide just to put an end to it. It's not a movie where the events take place over a few days, this series is (probably) going to stretch out over years. If everywhere they went, they encounter zombies, what would be the point ?
> 
> The whole point of the show (so far) is about the power struggle between Rick & Shane to see how the group goes about rebuilding. They aren't 'zombie hunters' with an endless supply of food, fuel & ammo. The writers are trying to keep it somewhat 'realistic' despite the fact that the dead have risen.



Shane should be dead  

I just love the actual comic book too much. xD To the guys wanting Dale to die. He doesn't. I think he's too whiny in the TV show. So is Lori. Just my opinion.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

more and more i thoroughly hate shane with every episode


----------



## mountainjam

Everyone seems to hate shane, but given his situation, I feel like hes the only person with a true survivalist mentality.


----------



## VILARIKA

Anyone have a website to watch past episodes? I missed last weeks.


----------



## Guitarmiester

They're really picking up with the second half of season 2. It's clearly heading in a free-for-all direction and they're starting to lose their sanity.


----------



## TheDivineWing22

^^ Yeah, it's good to see some action this half. I liked the first half of the season, but I feel they could have squeezed everything that happened into 2-3 episodes.

With this half I'm getting back into the "I can't wait for next weeks episode" mood.


----------



## Murdstone

For those who like spoilers, here's a couple things that were leaked. It's only really relevant if you read the comics to understand the next coming events. 



Spoiler



The people from the bar are with the Governor. In the TV show, apparently the Governor is holed up in the prison. 

Also, a certain one-handed redneck has made new friends... with the Governor.

TDog is going to bite the dust soon, to make way for two new characters (I'm expecting Tyrese and Michonne).



I'll just say, I think the drama is going to be put on the back burner a little bit. Things are going to get pretty crazy soon.


----------



## Sonicassaultphil

Murdstone said:


> For those who like spoilers, here's a couple things that were leaked. It's only really relevant if you read the comics to understand the next coming events.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The people from the bar are with the Governor. In the TV show, apparently the Governor is holed up in the prison.
> 
> Also, a certain one-handed redneck has made new friends... with the Governor.
> 
> TDog is going to bite the dust soon, to make way for two new characters (I'm expecting Tyrese and Michonne).
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just say, I think the drama is going to be put on the back burner a little bit. Things are going to get pretty crazy soon.



Yeah i had a feeling that they were going to introduce the Governor soon in the show they would have to since he played such a huge role in the comics. I have a feeling the ending of season 2 will be the introduction of the Governor and that will make the start of the 3rd season.


----------



## Spinedriver

I heard a rumor that Ted Savini (makeup fx artist extraordinaire) was campaigning to the show runners for the role of the Governor but he didn't get the part. So that in of itself kinda spoiled the surprise that they were putting the Gov. in the show. I'm wondering if they're going to do the prison at all. Perhaps they might just have the gang show up at the Governor's village just because it might be a bit tough (budget wise) to get a prison to shoot in.


----------



## Animus

Savini would have been perfect look wise for the Gov. Probably his lack of acting ability killed it.


----------



## Murdstone

Danny Trejo would make the best Governor in my opinion.

Last night's episode was pretty good. Interesting development between Rick and Shane.


----------



## Animus

Murdstone said:


> Danny Trejo would make the best Governor in my opinion.
> 
> Last night's episode was pretty good. Interesting development between Rick and Shane.



I thought about him too as far as looks but his acting is not the greatest and he would be too cartoony.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

NOOOOOOOOAAAAAAA!!! Dammit man!!! didn't see that one coming


----------



## ibanezlover

Pretty good episode and yeah didn't see that coming as well. One thing I didn't care about was how easy the Zombie ripped Dale open. Like come on, most of the scenes the Zombies are pretty weak and stupid. Just my 2 cents. Enjoying the show though.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I agree, fucker couldnt pull out of mud for cryinoutloud  Shock value was definately there though. Next week!


----------



## VILARIKA

There always has to be one person each episode that does the most unthinkably retarded stuff. If not for that retarded stuff, the whole camp would probably a jolly family 

And i'm glad I haven't started to read the comics yet. Like most others that have already, I would probably be upset that the show doesn't follow the comics.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

VILARIKA said:


> There always has to be one person each episode that does the most unthinkably retarded stuff. If not for that retarded stuff, the whole camp would probably a jolly family
> 
> And i'm glad I haven't started to read the comics yet. Like most others that have already, I would probably be upset that the show doesn't follow the comics.



Wouldn't be upset. I'm utterly pissed xD Dale is one of the most important characters in the comic. Shane is not important he should of died in season 1. They need to go the prison already.

I am disappoint.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

well man, TV has restrictions that comics dont, such as paying actors and filming during winter and summer months, etc. We all know you have to kill off anyone who isnt young and sexy ASAP because they dont pull as many viewers =(. Dale was the man, here's to our fallen geriatric homie *pours 40 out on le curb*


----------



## canuck brian

ibanezlover said:


> Pretty good episode and yeah didn't see that coming as well. One thing I didn't care about was how easy the Zombie ripped Dale open. Like come on, most of the scenes the Zombies are pretty weak and stupid. Just my 2 cents. Enjoying the show though.



Spoiler tags would have been nice there dude....


----------



## Murdstone

Last episode was slow, but I'm glad it ended the way it did.

As for the next few episodes...
Say goodbye to


Spoiler



Shane


...


----------



## Animus

Yeah I always find it interesting how zombie teeth and nails can tear through human skin like it's cotton candy.


----------



## Guitarmiester

About time they killed off Dale! I did not see that coming and was expecting them to keep him around for a while.


----------



## VILARIKA

Murdstone said:


> Last episode was slow, but I'm glad it ended the way it did.
> 
> As for the next few episodes...
> Say goodbye to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> ...



Even this is a spoiler. Now I know someone is going to die soon. Thanks 

Unless you're guessing, in which I really hope you are...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cool use of the spoiler tags.  We have them for a bloody reason.


----------



## Murdstone

Eep sorry about that guys. For some reason it input a return around the spoiler tags, it was supposed to be around everything after 'As for the next few episodes' and everything got put on different lines. I didn't notice it until now.

Sorry 

At least the important part is covered up?


----------



## mountainjam

Fuckkkk! Intense start of the show

Edit*and ending


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

holy fuck the newest episode is over and i am so proud of Rick for finally stepping up and taking shit into his own hands
props to carl for finally shooting a gun, let alone someone he knew


----------



## glassmoon0fo

BOOM! shit just got real, son! I legitimately like where this is going for next week's show.


----------



## Valennic

I've been avoiding watching the newer episodes, because I've been netflixing the older ones. I haven't finished season 1 yet, but I've not seen season 2 on there.


----------



## VILARIKA

Damn...because of that spoiler, I didn't get to fully enjoy the end of the show...it seemed like it would be really great too if I didn't know what was going to happen.


----------



## Vicissitude27

D W A Y M N


----------



## niffnoff

Why do people go on this section if they don't wanna get it spoilt. Some idiot will blab on what happened in the newest episode the minute it finished  

Just a recommendation of avoidance if you ain't seen the newest ep already. 

BUT MAN SHIT GOES DOWN SON!


----------



## niffnoff

BY THE WAY

This is for anyone who wants to catch up with any episode of the walking dead season 2, 
it's kinda a streaming site like netflex but not as good and it's free. 

Watch The Walking Dead online (TV Show) - on 1Channel | LetMeWatchThis - Season 2

It updates every week for the new episode. Enjoi


----------



## VILARIKA

niffnoff said:


> Why do people go on this section if they don't wanna get it spoilt. Some idiot will blab on what happened in the newest episode the minute it finished



It was about something that didn't even happen yet. Sure, everyone can talk after an episode is done, but talking about what's going to happen in the next episode isn't cool.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I feel bad for R****** (my cheesy way of writing a spoiler.)
Not gonna lie, this new season has made me quite sad of some of the events that happened. It reminds me of some of my past.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I am satisfied at last


----------



## ShadyDavey

Vicissitude27 said:


> D W A Y M N





Awesome.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

ShadyDavey said:


> Awesome.



I don't understand


----------



## Guitarmiester

I knew it was only a matter of time before Shane really snapped. Was also really surprised to see Rick pull a fast one on Shane. I thought it was going to be another intense moment for Rick to pull a Dr. Phil.


----------



## vampiregenocide

For those who don't seem to be aware, you can put spoilers inside green boxes by writing this: [ SPOILER ] text here [ /SPOILER ] only without the spaces and your own text inbetween. Some people might not have seen as far ahead as others, especially seeing as we all live in different countries, so use this and don't spoil it for others.




Spoiler



I've just watched the episode where Shane gets killed. About damn time.  The fact they just turn into zombies without bites now is interesting. Any ideas how? I'm guessing when you set fire to the bodies, the virus becomes airborne, and anyone who inhales it carries the virus until death, when they become a zombie. They've set fire to corpses before, and they saw those two cops who had turned with no bites, and some burnt corpses nearby


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



Remember when Rick and Shane went to that abandoned police office or whatever it was to drop of Randall? When they cut the zombies with their knives and then Shane cut himself when he put his hand on the bus door to attract them? I think he might have infected himself.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



I dunno, that's really subtle. Besides, if he had been infected that way then you would assume that it would take effect earlier as he's being infected the same way as everyone else. And that doesn't explain the police officers who had no visible wounds if I remember correctly.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



Yeah, you have a good point. This show is hella suspenseful. Its both good and bad, but they never checked their backs... ah nevermind, that scene was too short to even pick up anything like that. I REALLY hope it isn't airborne. So what do you think is going to happen next?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



If it is airborne, I reckon it means they've all got the potential to become a zombie upon death. The confusing thing is the flashes Shane had before he reanimated. That could even be implying a more supernatural origin.

As for what happens next, I reckon they're gonna leave the farm pretty soon and start travelling. They're going to have a run in with this other group too I reckon, the one the boy was from.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



Man, I still find it sad he had to kill Shane. They were best friends :/ but yes those flashback type things were weird. My friend had suggested to me that it might be like 'older' zombie movies where once you die, you just turn into a zombie. You know who I miss? Duane. The little black boy, and his father from the beginning. I liked those two. I heard what the very last comic cover looked like, and if the movie ends like the comic, I'll be very upset.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



Yeah, in Night of the Living Dead and the films that followed, most people who died came back regardless, but that was because the zombies were of supernatural origin. As for the father and his son, I reckon we'll see them again, along with Daryl's brother.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Spoiler



I read a mini-interview with the guy who plays Daryl he said "we'll be seeing Merle again, I'm just not sure when." It said that in the comics, Duane (the little boy) was destined to become a zombie. Now IF this happened I could see the father trying to keep him around because he couldn't kill his wife.... but I also read that in the comics it never said anything about his mother, so it traded roles. They also said they were starting off the way the comics were, then COMPLETELY branching off. I really hope that my favourite survivors live.


----------



## Murdstone

I've read some spoilers about this episode and things to come. I actually love reading spoilers about this show since I've already read the comic. 

I'll just say this, I'm looking forward to tonight.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

THAT. is what the fuck I'm talkin' bout! Things are playing out exactly how I thought they should, and I'm pretty damn excite.


----------



## mountainjam

The hooded stranger, fuckin crazy.


----------



## caskettheclown

mountainjam said:


> The hooded stranger, fuckin crazy.



Thats what i'm excited for! It could really add to the story! The guy looked like a cult leader or something, its crazy!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^Someone has not read the comics . You all will LOVE that character!


----------



## mountainjam

Lol yeah havent read the comics. But I did just find out on the talking dead that the hooded person is a woman. But the shitty part is, seems like season 3 comes out in 2013 .


----------



## Murdstone

It said the new episodes would come out this Fall in one of the commercials. 
I'm really happy with how Michonne entered.


----------



## mountainjam

Murdstone said:


> It said the new episodes would come out this Fall in one of the commercials.
> I'm really happy with how Michonne entered.



Really? I hope so, I just noticed everybody on the talking dead said "see you next year"


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

October


----------



## TheDivineWing22

Last nights episode was awesome! Really pumped about the direction they are heading with it.

And I want Hershel's shotgun. Seems it never has to be reloaded.


----------



## ras1988

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Last nights episode was awesome! Really pumped about the direction they are heading with it.
> 
> And I want Hershel's shotgun. Seems it never has to be reloaded.



Turned on god mode obviously. 

But in all seriousness this looks like the show is going to take a turn for how the comics turned out. Rather slow and plodding at the start with sudden really intense bursts of action and drama.


Spoiler



I am rather excited to see how they fare in the prison and how the group dynamic changes. Rick always was the unquestionable leader in the book but there seems to be more descent now in this adaptation.


----------



## VILARIKA

Do you guys watch Talking Dead after the episode is finished? I thought the host was annoying, so I never really watched it, but I did watch it last night. Even though the host is still annoying to me, it seems like it would have been interesting to watch throughout the whole season.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^ I've watched an episode of TALKING Dead or two on youtube. But they go over a lot of stuff, and what most people are curious about. Pretty cool 

I agree, the host does seem like... well, you know xD


----------



## Bigsby

i constantly keep telling myself to watch new episodes but i can never remember when they are on, i've only seen the first episode this season its been a while since i've seen the first season so ill probably go back and watch it so i can refresh my knowledge


----------



## VILARIKA

iRaiseTheDead said:


> ^ I've watched an episode of TALKING Dead or two on youtube. But they go over a lot of stuff, and what most people are curious about. Pretty cool
> 
> I agree, the host does seem like... well, you know xD



Yeah, lot's of interesting factual stuff. It was pretty cool to know that the trailer bus they used in the show was also used in spaceballs 

I'm wondering if they actually have a board with the amount of zombie kills each member has...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

VILARIKA said:


> Do you guys watch Talking Dead after the episode is finished? I thought the host was annoying, so I never really watched it, but I did watch it last night. Even though the host is still annoying to me, it seems like it would have been interesting to watch throughout the whole season.


 
DUDE. Chris Hardwick is the fuckin man, I'll take web soup over Tosh.0 any day


----------



## VILARIKA

glassmoon0fo said:


> DUDE. Chris Hardwick is the fuckin man, I'll take web soup over Tosh.0 any day



I have to say I dislike that Tosh guy as well 

The weird thing is, I can't even point out what my problem is with them. It's just..the way they are as hosts . Too modern sounding, if that even makes sense?


----------



## mountainjam

Just realized the other day that chris hardwick was the co host of mtv's singled out with jenny mcarthy/carmen electra


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

mountainjam said:


> Just realized the other day that chris hardwick was the co host of mtv's singled out with jenny mcarthy/carmen electra



Nice!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The Best Memes From Season Two Of "The Walking Dead"

The T-dog ones get me, because I missed an episode and didn't notice him so I thought he died for like two week


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

October is going to be a long wait. :c


----------



## GazPots

glassmoon0fo said:


> The Best Memes From Season Two Of "The Walking Dead"
> 
> The T-dog ones get me, because I missed an episode and didn't notice him so I thought he died for like two week



LOL


I fucking lost it big time at this one.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I liked the T-Dog and 3-point turn one xD I laughed so hard watching that part on TV. Who the hell swings THAT wide?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Spoiler



Just caught the last episode. Mad shit. They've totally been waiting for this opportunity to kill off the dead-weight characters.  I'm glad all the interesting ones are sill alive, though would've been nice for Lori and Carl to die. God they irritate me so much. I hate how Lori gets annoyed with Rick for killing Shane, when she basically told him to do it and if she hadn't boned him there probably wouldn't have been so much hostility in the first place. I did notice Rick is getting a little more...edgy now. He seems to be becoming a bit like Shane, especially when he mentioned it's not a democracy. He's going over the edge a bit. I think this is as far as I got in the comics, so I don't really know much more of what happens from here on out. Stoked for October. If they kill off Daryl or Hershel I will cry. I found Hershel boring to start with then he got badass.


----------



## VILARIKA

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I found Hershel boring to start with then he got badass.





Spoiler



Unlimited shotgun shells ftw


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^haha exactly xD


----------



## leandroab

This season is going to be crazy. At least it is in the comics!


----------



## Semichastny

Love the TV series, the quality has been ramping up!


----------



## Electric Wizard

The comic con season 3 trailer blew my mind. They must have upped their budget. I've got to hand it to AMC though, they've reinvented themselves from obscurity to basically being HBO's rival with how many critically acclaimed shows they've got now.


----------



## Magdalene123

Walking Dead is a great show, I love the y way they have shown Zombie Apocalypse in it. I like the fact that the show is not only about horror but there are also drama, emotions and action in it.


----------



## Mexi

Electric Wizard said:


> I've got to hand it to AMC though, they've reinvented themselves from obscurity to basically being HBO's rival with how many critically acclaimed shows they've got now.




especially considering it is a basic cable channel in the U.S

I remember reading an interview with Breaking Bad's Aaron Paul who said that Vince Gilligan tried shopping the show around to networks, including HBO, and they said that they couldn't envision a series out of the premise.

I'm sure they're probably rethinking that now.


----------

